# 277 V parameter lighting



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am doing a small job now where they added a 45 kva transformer, and panel for 3 - 277 volt yard lights.. I asked "Why wouldn't you just buy new fixtures (since half of these are old Merc Vapor) and go to 120? That way you wouldn't have to maintin 3 - 277 volt lights in your field (the rest are 120 volt).." Couldn't afford the pole lights, is what I was told...

Talking to the guy that does the maintenance there, they have a project in place to get rid of them anyway qne go to 120 volt.. lol..


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

So what is the problem?

No neutral?

If you have a neutral, then why dont you do it?
Get a breaker and breaker enclosure and follow the 10' tap rule.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> So what is the problem?
> 
> No neutral?
> 
> ...


No neutral is exactly correct


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> I am doing a small job now where they added a 45 kva transformer, and panel for 3 - 277 volt yard lights.. I asked "Why wouldn't you just buy new fixtures (since half of these are old Merc Vapor) and go to 120? That way you wouldn't have to maintin 3 - 277 volt lights in your field (the rest are 120 volt).." Couldn't afford the pole lights, is what I was told...
> 
> Talking to the guy that does the maintenance there, they have a project in place to get rid of them anyway qne go to 120 volt.. lol..


Guess we should just say...... THANK YOU!!!!!! Then try to get some after hours OT out of it :laughing:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Introyble said:


> No neutral is exactly correct


Just run one wire out to each pole and sink a ground rod:whistling2:










:jester:


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> Just run one wire out to each pole and sink a ground rod:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With some of the crap I have run across, I wouldn't be surprised if this exists somewhere!


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

So get this, I forgot to mention what I found.

He had a 480 "floating neutral" Apparently, at some point in history, peak demand hours were affecting service to the facility. Severe enough to cause phase imbalance im guessing . So the provider installed the neutral?

That was sort of a question, man you don't see that often around here


----------

